# What's the story behind this?



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Heard maybe matagorda?


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Mercury poisoning


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

^ that's just mean..lol


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

DRILHER said:


> Mercury poisoning


:clover:


----------



## BigBullRed (Jul 6, 2009)

Ran out of gas and drifted up onto the beach at high tide during last weekends tournament in Matagorda.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

BigBullRed said:


> Ran out of gas and drifted up onto the beach at high tide during last weekends tournament in Matagorda.


Guess never occurred to throw out an anchor.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

Something spooked them.


----------



## mowax.555 (Jun 27, 2010)

*matagorda*

I think I fished with that guy 2 years ago in the oil mans tourny.He needs to take a boating class.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks like what I saw when I got to Matagorda around 3 Saturday afternoon. He was gone Sunday afternoon when I left


----------



## MesquiteThorn (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey Bubba, hold my beer and watch this!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

JamesAggie said:


> Guess never occurred to throw out an anchor.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Probably didn't have one... some folks don't carry them. They think they are a blue water boat and can't use one anyway, so why carry it.... that picture tells you why. Yikes.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

He had an anchor. Standard one that comes with fountain, a pretty stainless one. The deployed the anchor but the couldn't get it to catch. Less than 2 miles out when the ran out if gas. Lucky they didn't make the jetty sand run out there.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Not enough rope?


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

JFolm said:


> Not enough rope?


I think they had plenty of rope for 20' to 30' just not the right anchor for sand. Not much chain though.


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

Coming in hot!!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice rig. Glad it didn't wind up on rocks. Think I'll check my anchor out when I get home.


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Better question is why did they run out of gas?....!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

DFC said:


> Better question is why did they run out of gas?....!


Cause the motors ran too long?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

I would like to see what the anchor looks like, that they were using. Was it windy that day?


----------



## Igofish (Apr 18, 2010)

Heard the tow company wanted $17,000 to get him out. A local shrimper pulled him out for $5000. Had to use his motor to blow a hole in the sand to wash him out


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Igofish said:


> Heard the tow company wanted $17,000 to get him out. A local shrimper pulled him out for $5000. Had to use his motor to blow a hole in the sand to wash him out


They dug a channel with a bobcat and a mini track hoe to the first gut and Steven Rawlings was able to pull him out with his shrimp boat the Big Jake.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

If you're on Facebook, videos are on Salty Dog Liquor page of the process


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Igofish said:


> Heard the tow company wanted $17,000 to get him out. A local shrimper pulled him out for $5000. Had to use his motor to blow a hole in the sand to wash him out


I would have rented a cherry picker or at least looked into what one would cost.

OR a couple of 6x6 sunk in the ground to make an a-frame to lift it up.

I don't know, I would have tried lifting it on land first.


----------



## Gold Nuggett (Sep 29, 2010)

Story I got was they ran out of gas and the coasties took off the crew during the night 2am.
No answer as to why they did not put out an anchor
With the rule of 1/3rds no answer why they ran out of gas
With salvage laws allowing the finder to claim a large fraction of the value no answer to why the owner or captain didn't stay with the boat
no answer to why the US TowBoat folk weren't called.

Interesting...


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks like there was an answer why they didn't deploy anchor (earlier post says they tried). Looks like it sux for everyone involved. Glad everyone safe and boat not torn up.

T-BONE


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like he learned an expensive lesson on this one. 

Sea tow would have been a lot cheaper.


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

interesting
https://www.facebook.com/mssaltydog


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Sad to see. Around October 2010 we towed a boat in a good ways that looked exactly like this. They were out of gas too. There was a big post on here then but I can't seem to dig it up.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

$5,000?

DAAAAAAAAnggggg !










What ever happened to










Remember, 
Never Kick a Man while hes down, 
It might not turn out like expected


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

if it was a shared cost trip .. would the crew have to .. share the bill?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

tngbmt said:


> if it was a shared cost trip .. would the crew have to .. share the bill?


I wouldn't think so Capt is responsible for getting crew back safely


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

Flight Cancelled said:


> I wouldn't think so Capt is responsible for getting crew back safely


X2


----------

